# !998 spark plug change



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

Is there an easy way to change the rear three plugs on a 1998 maxima?
Does it invole removing the intake rails? :wtf:


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Yeah
Take the two screws off of the rear coil packs. Pull off the coil packs after unplugginf them. Once they're off, then get a sparkplug socket and a long extension. For more information, check out Http://www.motorvate.ca It has lots of good DIY stuff.

David


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

ACtually, it's different in the rears


It'll help to remove the fstb for more space.

On the first two, you'll be able to follow david's instructions. On the last cylinder, you need to remove the part that has two bolts on it, bolting the piece to the intake plenum so that you can access the spark plug underneath.

and yeah, that site is the shit.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

motorvate rules!


sorry.. just had to say that...

you shouldn't have much trouble getting to those.. they are just in a weird spot.


----------

